# Boo hoo!



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

_Watermen Furious Over Menhaden Season Shutoff, DNR Says Quota Has Been Reached

HOOPERS ISLAND, Md.- They are used as bait for Maryland's crabbers and even lip gloss. Menhaden, also called alewives by local watermen, have been a point of controversy.

Seafood buyers and watermen alike say they are concerned the fishery is being suddenly shut down. It was announced earlier this week._

http://www.wboc.com/story/29956098/...eason-shutoff-dnr-says-quota-has-been-reached

God bless the Maryland DNR. They could teach Virginia a lesson about responsible fisheries management.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Amen!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Impressive!


----------



## MisterBrown (May 22, 2012)

Menhaden are NOT alewives, damnit!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

MisterBrown said:


> Menhaden are NOT alewives, damnit!


Bunker, Menhaden, Alewife.......all the same!!!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Bunker, Menhaden, Alewife.......all the same!!!


You have been in Maryland too long.......

in MD they are the same thing probably because Maryland manage to deplete the population of real alewife (the river herring, related to blueback herring).


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

And there was rejoicing among the many...
Trouble would appear to be that the schools that are safe up there will be heading down here and then will be fair game.


----------



## PatapscoDad (Jun 17, 2014)

From the same article:


> Another sore spot for watermen is that neighboring Virginia has a massive menhaden quota, so that Omega Protein can run their menhaden operations.


I think that's the big issue. How do the MD and VA quotas compare?


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

bluefish1928 said:


> You have been in Maryland too long.......
> 
> in MD they are the same thing probably because Maryland manage to deplete the population of real alewife (the river herring, related to blueback herring).


Oh, I left one out. In Jersey they're called Moss Bunker. 

All the same fish! At Angler's in Annapolis bunker is called Alewife.....don't know what you're talkin bout


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Oh, I left one out. In Jersey they're called Moss Bunker.
> 
> All the same fish! At Angler's in Annapolis bunker is called Alewife.....don't know what you're talkin bout


at least the name bunker does not overlap in name for another fish.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Not the same fish.
Alewife (Alosa pseudoharengus) and the Atlantic Menhaden (Brevoortia tyrannus) are both in the Clupeidae family, but not the same fish.
Common names may overlap, but they are not the same species.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

MY BAD! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alewife

All I know is, all the tackle shops I've been to in MD., they sell Menhaden(Bunker) as Alewife. OH yeah, Peanut Bunker in the bay are also called Alewife by the locals.

P.S. Anyone hook any 50# "skates" recently?  Guess I've been in MD too long. LOL


----------



## PatapscoDad (Jun 17, 2014)

Hey, do they sell those peanut bunker with or without the shell?


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

CaliYellowtail said:


> MY BAD! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alewife
> 
> All I know is, all the tackle shops I've been to in MD., they sell Menhaden(Bunker) as Alewife. OH yeah, Peanut Bunker in the bay are also called Alewife by the locals.
> 
> P.S. Anyone hook any 50# "skates" recently?  Guess I've been in MD too long. LOL


Try being a newb like me to the salt, and see reports of different fish being caught and called by the local name. Google and I have become good friends.
I spent an hour figuring out all the names for bluefish of different sizes.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

CaliYellowtail said:


> MY BAD! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alewife
> 
> All I know is, all the tackle shops I've been to in MD., they sell Menhaden(Bunker) as Alewife. OH yeah, Peanut Bunker in the bay are also called Alewife by the locals.
> 
> P.S. Anyone hook any 50# "skates" recently?  Guess I've been in MD too long. LOL


skates=cownose rays locally. Marylanders are just weird with fish.....
too lazy to identify fish by their proper names



In the lower parts of the bay, you might catch a real skate. cownose ray is similar to a bat ray in the Pacific


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

bluefish1928 said:


> skates=cownose rays locally. Marylanders are just weird with fish.....
> too lazy to identify fish by their proper names
> 
> 
> ...


I know that Gump. You are correct. 

Skates are bottom dwellers and much smaller than there cousins. I've caught both rays on both coasts and too many here.


----------



## PatapscoDad (Jun 17, 2014)

I still have an issue with "rockfish." I mean everywhere else they are striped bass or stripers, and there are many fish that are more associated with rocks. How did they become rockfish in MD?


----------



## AtTheBar (Jan 17, 2013)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Oh, I left one out. In Jersey they're called Moss Bunker.
> 
> All the same fish! At Angler's in Annapolis bunker is called Alewife.....don't know what you're talkin bout



Keep heading North and they become Pogies. I have to chuckle when I see local shops advertising Fresh and Frozen Alewife.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

CaliYellowtail said:


> I know that Gump. You are correct.
> 
> Skates are bottom dwellers and much smaller than there cousins. I've caught both rays on both coasts and too many here.


smart one eh......took you this long to realize alewife and menhaden were not the same thing in a biological contact?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> smart one eh......took you this long to realize alewife and menhaden were not the same thing in a biological contact?


don't you have some big 9" white perch to go catch?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

kurazy kracka said:


> don't you have some big 9" white perch to go catch?


Actually, I did catch a 9 inch perch and limited out on striped bass yesterday...

I speak the truth whether some can handle it..... or not.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

bluefish1928 said:


> smart one eh......took you this long to realize alewife and menhaden were not the same thing in a biological contact?


Whatever Bluefish.....you're a true "Legend in your own mind"


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Whatever Bluefish.....you're a true "Legend in your own mind"


Aren't you the PM'ing me for information? 
Figure it out. It can be done.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

bluefish1928 said:


> Aren't you the PM'ing me for information?
> Figure it out. It can be done.


Que???


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

pods said:


> Not the same fish.
> Alewife (Alosa pseudoharengus) and the Atlantic Menhaden (Brevoortia tyrannus) are both in the Clupeidae family, but not the same fish.
> Common names may overlap, but they are not the same species.


Fishermen make no distinction between the two species and commercial catch statistics are based on the combined harvest of both species


----------



## Linesiderdemdnj (May 20, 2015)

bluefish1928 said:


> Actually, I did catch a 9 inch perch and limited out on striped bass yesterday...
> 
> I speak the truth whether some can handle it..... or not.


Limiting out?

Hopefully I won't see you on any websites bumming out on the lack of quality bass in the bay or surf. Keeping limits every time you go out (not saying you do) really doesn't help anything or prove that you're an awesome fisherman, if that's what you're trying to point out here.


----------



## AtTheBar (Jan 17, 2013)

Read this elsewhere and was glad to hear it. Now if VA could get with the program the biomass would be much better off. Omega lobbyist wouldn't allow that to happen.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Some folks are passionate about fishing*



Linesiderdemdnj said:


> Limiting out?
> 
> Hopefully I won't see you on any websites bumming out on the lack of quality bass in the bay or surf. Keeping limits every time you go out (not saying you do) really doesn't help anything or prove that you're an awesome fisherman, if that's what you're trying to point out here.


I met this young man and can vouch for his character and his idea of conservation. A limit here is only two fish greater than 20 inches...blah blah blahh....This thread is about the depletion of the food stocks and filtration species being pillaged by commercial fishing.opcorn:opcorn:


----------

